# Can't open LiveType since system install



## jbaugh (Apr 17, 2005)

I re-installed OS X 10.2.8 because I was having problems with my Firewire and sending video back out to my camcorder.  This fixed the problem.  But now I can't get LiveType to work any longer.  The initial startup window appears on the screen.  But it looks strange since it doesn't contain the ususal registration information.  The LT menubar appears.  But the process sticks at this point and will not proceed further.  I've attempted to re-install LT twice with the same results.  Any ideas?
Thanks.
John

PB 800 DVI with 1 GB RAM, now in OS 10.3/9, FCE HD


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 17, 2005)

Have you installed any and all updates to system 10.2.8? Sounds like after reinstall you didn't do that, and maybe your program only works with those updates installed. Possible?

Go to System Prefs/Software Update to make sure you've downloaded all updates.

What kind of firewire HD do you have?

Let us know what happens.


----------



## jbaugh (Apr 17, 2005)

Natobasso,
Thanks for your response and your interest in the problem.  I began having the problem in 10.2.8 and it persisted in 10.2.9.
I have three external firewire drives I purchased from OWC, two are FW 400 and the other is both FW 400 and 800.
Initially I couldn't get LT to work after attempts at re-installing.  I noticed that during installation I was not asked for serial number information.  So I did a "find" on all files with "Livetype" and all files with "Final Cut" and I trashed them.  Then I did a re-install of FCE and all of its components (Soundtrack and Livetype).  This time, of course, I had to re-enter all of my password data.  I rebooted after install and did a permission repair and all seems to work fine now. I'm a happy camper.
John


----------

